# What gives chevrolet?



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

marbles67 said:


> Hey all
> Went looking for diesel cruze and there wasn't any around? The local dealer were trying to sell me gassers, but I'm interested in the diesel. They didn't have date as to when they would get any very strange either there selling fast or there not bringing in enough


This is an interesting observation. There were plenty to choose from when I was looking this time last year.....


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They stopped making them after the 2015 model year. They'll be back in the new Cruze for 2017.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

If you wait long enough, you can get one of the new hatchbacks with the 1.6L CTD. There is a lot of speculation it's going to be good.


----------



## pacolino (Aug 1, 2015)

If you find a Cruze diesel at a different GM dealer then you can request your prefered dealer to get that vehicle shipped to them.

Sent from my LGMS631 using Tapatalk


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

MP81 said:


> They stopped making them after the 2015 model year. They'll be back in the new Cruze for 2017.


your kidding right? I thought it was 2.0 litre diesel and they at go to a 1.6?I'm not sure why they flip flop on design, the Volkswagen has had the same set up for year's for there diesel engine, the Cruze has already going to another engine?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Hey all
> Went looking for diesel cruze and there wasn't any around? The local dealer were trying to sell me gassers, but I'm interested in the diesel. They didn't have date as to when they would get any very strange either there selling fast or there not bringing in enough


wait, a dealer was trying to sell something they had in stock?

crazy talk


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

I know crazy right 


boraz said:


> wait, a dealer was trying to sell something they had in stock?
> 
> crazy talk


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

because the 2.0 is great for highway and a lil heavier car. i think to help improve with city mpg they lose 300 lbs on the chassis and down size to a 1.6 to help city without hurting highway.... now what people don't think is that a 2.0 will handle a trunk full of stuff + 4 passengers better then a reduced weight 1.6 turbo diesel. 

i am also disappointing they are downsizing. i think there is a limit of diminishing returns. when you down size so much and squeeze more out of the power plant you in the end lose reliability or raise cost.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

marbles67 said:


> your kidding right? I thought it was 2.0 litre diesel and they at go to a 1.6?I'm not sure why they flip flop on design, the Volkswagen has had the same set up for year's for there diesel engine, the Cruze has already going to another engine?


Maybe we shouldn't compare gm to vw considering one isn't even allowed to sell diesel powered vehicles right now. Maybe gm is doing it right.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> Maybe we shouldn't compare gm to vw considering one isn't even allowed to sell diesel powered vehicles right now. Maybe gm is doing it right.


Hahah VW will never live this one down. At least not in the US. The few Diesel models over here earn a reputation and it sticks.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

chevrasaki said:


> Hahah VW will never live this one down. At least not in the US. The few Diesel models over here earn a reputation and it sticks.


When it comes to German vehicles people are willing to turn a blind eye to anything that happens. The second vw is allowed to start selling tdi's, their sales will go through the roof. The general public are idiots and it's exactly what big business hopes for.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> When it comes to German vehicles people are willing to turn a blind eye to anything that happens. The second vw is allowed to start selling tdi's, their sales will go through the roof. The general public are idiots and it's exactly what big business hopes for.


I want to agree with you, but I'm not so sure on this occasion. I really think this has upset a lot of people.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

chevrasaki said:


> I want to agree with you, but I'm not so sure on this occasion. I really think this has upset a lot of people.


One would certainly hope so. But like money man said - people are idiots. 

There's a lot of **** we have to do or change due to the genuine stupidity of car buyers.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Well here you go. People think imports are so good because as an example, fast domestic cars can't turn. When in reality they turn very well and there's enough proof out there. But because they never used to, people keep the notion and won't buy. 

Vw used to build good cars and because they used to, people will buy them again even if quality has gone way down hill.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I guess all th3 American diesel truck owners that do egr delete are in the same categories as the vw dealers


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Once you do an illegal delete? Yes you'd be the same as the tdi.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just recently did the mustang get the legs to properly turn, the corvette did it later in its life but man did they do a good job on there, the older gen camaro was a over bloated sedan platform minus a few doors and couldn't keep its rear in line at autocross, dont get me started on dodge... now the good. the ford focus is absolute fun and keeps where you want it, the ss cobalt was a great contender, once again dodge has absolutely no redeeming factor minus the wonderful viper.

the camaro ss will never keep up with a M series. America has the stuff to make cars to drive the Germans and Japanese back in the car world but they choose not to


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well back on topic, I'm still surprised they would change power plants so quick out of the gate,it will make me think twice now before I make a purchase. I would like to see some engine history before I shell out that much cash


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

marbles67 said:


> Well back on topic, I'm still surprised they would change power plants so quick out of the gate,it will make me think twice now before I make a purchase. I would like to see some engine history before I shell out that much cash


The 2.0L is a VM Motori unit, which they used for years before it made its way into the Cruze.

The 1.6L is the a new GM (Opel) unit, and is available overseas as of a year or so ago.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Both the 2.0TD and the 1.6TD have been used and logged lots of hours overseas. Only thing new is the emissions gear.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

OK good to know ,i wonder what we will
loose with the different north american driving needs


MP81 said:


> The 2.0L is a VM Motori unit, which they used for years before it made its way into the Cruze.
> 
> The 1.6L is the a new GM (Opel) unit, and is available overseas as of a year or so ago.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about getting a smaller diesel. It's still going to be plenty for the car and comes with lots of bonuses like how quiet it is and the added efficiency. However imo they need to put out a manual transmission or the diesel cruze will never take off. It's the main thing that holds tdi guys away.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm appreciative of the information, I am not great at searching all the history and details you all have ,its great you all have input


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

money_man said:


> I wouldn't worry about getting a smaller diesel. It's still going to be plenty for the car and comes with lots of bonuses like how quiet it is and the added efficiency. However imo they need to put out a manual transmission or the diesel cruze will never take off. It's the main thing that holds tdi guys away.


 I would have thought a standard would have been way easier to couple with the diesel. 
Does anyone know horsepower and torque number compared to the 2.0


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Something like 225 tq instead of the 265 we make.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> I wouldn't worry about getting a smaller diesel. It's still going to be plenty for the car and comes with lots of bonuses like how quiet it is and the added efficiency. However imo they need to put out a manual transmission or the diesel cruze will never take off. It's the main thing that holds tdi guys away.


I couldn't agree more. I would have seriously considered the diesel if it weren't for 2 things. They didn't produce a manual, and it was too expensive. I'd like to see a base Diesel model with nothing more than cruise control and power/locks windows. Like a 1LT diesel manual.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

If there was a bottom of the line model with a diesel than I would've bought it as well.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

I will try and search comparison to the tdi, at the end of the day I need to be able to pass safely and keep, you commuting costs down, I have a round trip of 200 kilometers per day. I usually ride share but I need a capable vehicle


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

money_man said:


> If there was a bottom of the line model with a diesel than I would've bought it as well.


We'd have still gotten the one we did - but that's not what everyone wants, or wants to have no choice but to pay for.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

if a lil 1.4 gas turbo can safely pass im sure the 1.6 diesel can too but im a firm believer in no smaller then a 2.0 for a small car.... maybe maybe if the new one is manual i may consider the new one


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I didn't need leather. Makes me worry to much about what goes on the seats and what people are wearing.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

I wish GM brought over the 1.6L gas turbo instead of the 1.4L gas. Opel has two versions of the gas 1.6L, an Eco turbo, and a performance turbo. Even the Eco turbo gas 1.6L has 170 HP and 206 Ft-lbs. Performance version has 200 HP and 221 ft-lbs. Now that's an engine I could really fall in love with. That being said, I really think the 1.6L diesel engine will be perfectly fine.

Opel's New 1.6 Liter Turbocharged Ecotec Engine To Have Eco, Performance Versions | GM Authority


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

money_man said:


> I didn't need leather. Makes me worry to much about what goes on the seats and what people are wearing.


I also don't like leather because of the amount of care required to keep them in good shape. They're also too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter. I love my cloth seats.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

What version 1.6 will be here then?and I assume it will be out 2017


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

He was bringing up the 1.6T gas models. There's only one 1.6TD


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh ok I thought there was performance diesel and regular base model


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, just one 1.6L TD. This one: GM Eyed U.S. From Inception of â€˜Whisper Dieselâ€™ | Technology content from WardsAuto

Worth noting:


> GM’s first-gen, 2.0L turbodiesel won a 2014 _Ward’s 10 Best Engines_ award in the Cruze


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Yeah, sorry for the confusion, I like to go off on ADD tangents and spout off whatever thought comes to mind.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

MP81 said:


> No, just one 1.6L TD. This one: GM Eyed U.S. From Inception of â€˜Whisper Dieselâ€™ | Technology content from WardsAuto
> 
> Worth noting: [/FONT][/COLOR]


Good marketing read anyways


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I got a chance to check out a VW diesel today and was really impressed on how quiet the engine was while idling...sounded more refined than my diesel Cruze. It's good that GM is refining the next diesel Cruze. I love my current Cruze diesel, but I also like new features and refinement of new models and will check out the new Cruze diesel when it comes out....but there's no way I would buy a manual transmission that a lot of diesel guys seem to want....I wouldn't have bought my CTD if it was only in a manual transmission....could have lived without leather seats....but not without heated seats...overall I'm very happy with the way the CTD came from the factory.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

2014Oilburner said:


> I got a chance to check out a VW diesel today and was really impressed on how quiet the engine was while idling...sounded more refined than my diesel Cruze. It's good that GM is refining the next diesel Cruze. I love my current Cruze diesel, but I also like new features and refinement of new models and will check out the new Cruze diesel when it comes out....but there's no way I would buy a manual transmission that a lot of diesel guys seem to want....I wouldn't have bought my CTD if it was only in a manual transmission....could have lived without leather seats....but not without heated seats...overall I'm very happy with the way the CTD came from the factory.


They would never offer a manual as the only transmission. Unlike ford, if you want the 1.0 turbo in the fiesta, you have to get the 5 speed manual


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

According to autotrader there are 142 "new" diesel Cruzes left in the US for sale. 

New Chevrolet Cruze for Sale in New York, NY 10021 - Autotrader


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

And I promise you those would've been sold if they had manual transmissions. The tdi boys just aren't happy not rowing their own gears.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Why would people be happier with a manual transmission? I personally love an automatic transmission. A coworker has a 2014 jetta and gets 900 kilometers to a 48 litrer tank.pretty decent mileage and nice car ,automatic. I just don't get why chevrolet comes to the table with a diesel engine (in a car that people really like)and then they shelf it.nothing like sticking it to you imo.the fact they dumped that motor so quick is giving me second thoughts for sure.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

It was to test the emissions gear I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Why would people be happier with a manual transmission? I personally love an automatic transmission. A coworker has a 2014 jetta and gets 900 kilometers to a 48 litrer tank.pretty decent mileage and nice car ,automatic. I just don't get why chevrolet comes to the table with a diesel engine (in a car that people really like)and then they shelf it.nothing like sticking it to you imo.the fact they dumped that motor so quick is giving me second thoughts for sure.


Manual verses Autobox discussions have gone on for years.
Best thought I can come up with is if you really love operating a machine, in this case a vehicle, the involvement that comes with operating a well designed, nice shifting, manual can't be beat.
If you are a machine nut, you actually grade yourself mentally with each up or downshift.
You learn how your shift timing and gear selection can have dramatic effect on fuel mileage.

Difficult to quantify, but it feels good knowing that no power is being lost to a sloppy torque converter.

The other side of the coin, an automatic, also well designed, that shifts when and how you expect it to, and adds to general smoothness of the drive (in part due to that sloppy torque converter) has its advantages that are difficult to quantify as well......and since every autobox uses a lockup converter now, mileage differences are negligable.

For a daily driver that often is stuck in stop and go traffic, an autobox sure beats 'clutch in, clutch out'.......but for many operators, there is rarely a traffic tie up, so a manual works just fine.

My dailys are automatic....I'm not in the mood to play with the third pedal at the end of a physical day.....put it in D and aim.

However, my fun cars....things are different.....three manuals and three modified autoboxes.

My Miata's or my Camaro would be just 'Ho-Hum' cars if they were automatics.......these were designed for driver involvement and you'll only get it if you get the 'Row it Yourself' versions.

So, that's my interpretation why someone (me) would want a manual over a autobox.......driver involvement.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Why would people be happier with a manual transmission? I personally love an automatic transmission. A coworker has a 2014 jetta and gets 900 kilometers to a 48 litrer tank.pretty decent mileage and nice car ,automatic. I just don't get why chevrolet comes to the table with a diesel engine (in a car that people really like)and then they shelf it.nothing like sticking it to you imo.the fact they dumped that motor so quick is giving me second thoughts for sure.


Regarding the 2.0td question.

There is/was nothing wrong with the engine.....it actually has been around for a long time (for an engine design) but was only used in the Cruze for two years.
The TD Cruze was used as a 'Proof of concept'......meaning, Will it play in Peoria?......Is there really a market for a small, American, diesel powered automobile, or is it just a import thing?
Turns out, even with the very poor advertising, it worked out quite well and, as a result, the new, significantly lighter Cruze, will be marketed with GM's newest, quietest, and cleanest design yet.

If my lifestyle included long haul driving I'd snap up a leftover right now.......with all the discounts and incentives the remaining ones are a screaming, I think I might have stolen it, deal.

Rob


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Robby said:


> Manual verses Autobox discussions have gone on for years.
> Best thought I can come up with is if you really love operating a machine, in this case a vehicle, the involvement that comes with operating a well designed, nice shifting, manual can't be beat.
> If you are a machine nut, you actually grade yourself mentally with each up or downshift.
> You learn how your shift timing and gear selection can have dramatic effect on fuel mileage.
> ...


Great points! I'll add that for me, driving a manual is about having some fun. I like being a part of the driving experience, it keeps me engaged and paying attention. I have a certain technique that I like to use when navigating the rolling hills, and winding back roads of TN. I know when I'm going to need to be in a lower gear before the car does, because I can see the hills. Or I know when I can just leave it in a gear and not bother shifting because soon, I'll be going back downhill. Automatics, especially in small engine vehicles with a lot of weight, tend to shift endlessly around here. I also love the physical feeling of shifting a gear, I'm never caught off guard, and I know exactly what the vehicle will feel like when I'm doing it. As Richard Hammond has put it, it's a vital form of self-expression. 

That being said, I completely understand the argument for automatics. Torque converter autos have indeed come a long way. As you've mentioned when you're really in no mood for driving and you just want to get there, they're great. The advantages in stop-go traffic are alone enough to warrant an automatic. And the new dual clutch autos are even more advanced. If I was going to get a car for the track, I'd prefer to have something with some paddle snifters so I would be able to focus on honing in lap times, they shift faster than a manual too. 

But that's why having options is great. While a manual might be perfect for some, an automatic may be perfect for others. There's pros/cons to both.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

marbles67 said:


> Hey all
> Went looking for diesel cruze and there wasn't any around? The local dealer were trying to sell me gassers, but I'm interested in the diesel. They didn't have date as to when they would get any very strange either there selling fast or there not bringing in enough


As of a few weeks ago, a local dealer had a NEW 2014 CTD sitting inside the showroom floor. It was green and had some of the usual options. It was marked down to something like 21,800, but don't quote me. It isn't listed on their website. I have no financial interest, just putting it out there.
First State Chevrolet in Georgetown, DE | Dover Chevrolet Source


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks robby


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Does anyone know the hp ratings for 1.6 foot pounds? Vs today's 2.0 tdi


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Does anyone know the hp ratings for 1.6 foot pounds? Vs today's 2.0 tdi


No USA 1.6td specs are published yet.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Robby said:


> Regarding the 2.0td question.
> 
> There is/was nothing wrong with the engine.....it actually has been around for a long time (for an engine design) but was only used in the Cruze for two years.
> The TD Cruze was used as a 'Proof of concept'......meaning, Will it play in Peoria?......Is there really a market for a small, American, diesel powered automobile, or is it just a import thing?
> ...


Well said!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Well said!


X2.

I can't say I'm not tempted to buy a second one, if I happen to come across one that is cheap. 

As long as it has a black interior, that is.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Where would you get replacement engine for the one gmc bailed on or parts, injectors turbo ect


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

marbles67 said:


> Where would you get replacement engine for the one gmc bailed on or parts, injectors turbo ect


Can you elaborate more?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

diesel said:


> Can you elaborate more?


Assuming they're speaking of the 2.0TD?

They're not going to stop producing parts for that for years to come - and even so, plenty of manufacturers will always produce replacement parts.


----------



## marbles67 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok that's what I was referring to. if I owned the 2.0 that would be my main concern. Can't wait to see what the numbers are for the 1.6


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

IN the USa manufacturers must supply parts for sale for 15 years after the modol end is over by law. then there is surplus oem part then aftermarket takes over


----------

